# Feeding mother rabbits goats milk, good or bad idea?



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 23, 2011)

Someone suggested feeding my doe goats milk to help her produce milk. I have a rabbit book that suggests the same thing (but that book isn't that great) . . . 



Does this sound ok or could it make her sick?


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 23, 2011)

Adult rabbits aren't meant to process dairy so I imagine this isn't a good idea (it's not something I've ever heard of and sounds like an old wives' tale). Hopefully a breeder will come over and confirm.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 23, 2011)

dont does produce milk all on their own without any needed help?..thought so....we have a cottontail rescue here and the old lady who runs it feeds the motherless babies with goats milk...their hard to keep alive but the goats milk does the trick for her.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks 

My doe possibly didn't have much milk at the start, cos her babies were kinda wrinkly looking, but now they're fine. 

I just gave her more dark green leafy veg in the end and didn't bother with the goat's milk in case it made her sick.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 28, 2011)

i think their all wrinkly looking at first..


----------



## missyscove (Feb 28, 2011)

My knowledge about breeding rabbits is fairly limited but I've taken several classes on animal nutrition and in my opinion feeding a mature rabbit goat's milk would do more harm than good. Increasing the doe's regular diet to free choice should provide enough nutrition to allow her to produce plenty of milk. 
I have heard of goats milk being used in a milk replacer for kits and it would be much more appropriate in that situation.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 2, 2011)

Feeding an adultrabbit goat's milk to helpher produce more milk is about the same as a human mother drinking milk to produce more milk to breastfeed. Doesn't work that way. 

As was said above, adequate fresh water and a healthy diet ought to be enough.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks 

The babies were extra wrinkly the first few days, they looked quite dehydrated and a bit thin. But her milk must have started flowing better because they're perfect now


----------

